# Thinking of a trip to Pattaya??



## Bahtnam

Hello all,


I'm new here but have been surveying the idea of going to Pattaya for a get away. I need to know if this is realistic first. I have been all over YouTube checking out videos and I have seen a few I really like. Bangkok 112 comes to mind. What I'd like to know is, how much does this typically cost ? I realize airfare isn't going to be super cheap but I got that. 


Ideally I'd like to stay 5 to 7 days and party hard. I love the Walking Street vids and all the Soi's. If it goes well, I'd like to consider a move. Are regular citizens from The states allowed to just pick up and move? If so, how difficult is that to do? 
Thank you for te time folks.


----------



## KruAshley

Easiest way to move to Thailand is with a retirement visa or you can opt for a very expensive 5 year visa, but I do not remember the name.


----------



## Bagwain

5 to 7 days you probably will get a Visa Exemption for 30 days at entry at the airport.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Bahtnam said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I'm new here but have been surveying the idea of going to Pattaya for a get away. I need to know if this is realistic first. I have been all over YouTube checking out videos and I have seen a few I really like. Bangkok 112 comes to mind. What I'd like to know is, how much does this typically cost ? I realize airfare isn't going to be super cheap but I got that.
> 
> 
> Ideally I'd like to stay 5 to 7 days and party hard. I love the Walking Street vids and all the Soi's. If it goes well, I'd like to consider a move. Are regular citizens from The states allowed to just pick up and move? If so, how difficult is that to do?
> Thank you for te time folks.


There are a lot of American's residing in Thailand, it's not that hard. I've lived there before but now just go on regular holidays with a 30 day visa, but working to make it permanent and employed.

I just spent a few days in Pattaya, you can do it on the cheap, a lot of places with AC can be had for $20, I prefer to stay at nicer hotels so stayed at the Baraquda Pattaya which is a not bad walk to Walking Street, it was 4200 baht a night ($127). 

Eating is relatively cheap, especially if you eat locally occasionally, happy hour beers are $2. If you party hard you could easily spend $300 a night by buying a lot of ladies drinks or could get by with far less if you don't but what is the point of that?


----------



## Bahtnam

XDoodle****** said:


> There are a lot of American's residing in Thailand, it's not that hard. I've lived there before but now just go on regular holidays with a 30 day visa, but working to make it permanent and employed.
> 
> I just spent a few days in Pattaya, you can do it on the cheap, a lot of places with AC can be had for $20, I prefer to stay at nicer hotels so stayed at the Baraquda Pattaya which is a not bad walk to Walking Street, it was 4200 baht a night ($127).
> 
> Eating is relatively cheap, especially if you eat locally occasionally, happy hour beers are $2. If you party hard you could easily spend $300 a night by buying a lot of ladies drinks or could get by with far less if you don't but what is the point of that?


Thanks for the reply. I'm not a partier. My main goal is to save cash for the next few years and retire there or SOMEWHERE that gets a lot of bang for the buck. I've been eye balling S.E. Asia for awhile now and it just seems to work for me.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Bahtnam said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm not a partier. My main goal is to save cash for the next few years and retire there or SOMEWHERE that gets a lot of bang for the buck. I've been eye balling S.E. Asia for awhile now and it just seems to work for me.


Your location would depend on what you like. If I didn't like to party I wouldn't go to Pattaya. In your original post you said you wanted to "party hard". What does that mean to you?


----------



## Bahtnam

XDoodle****** said:


> Your location would depend on what you like. If I didn't like to party I wouldn't go to Pattaya. In your original post you said you wanted to "party hard". What does that mean to you?


I wasn't specific enough and got carried away. Party hard for maybe a week, just to experience it but I'm not a party around the clock man. I'm looking to retire here or somewhere in S.E. Asia and would like to get familiar with the country through an Expat.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Bahtnam said:


> I wasn't specific enough and got carried away. Party hard for maybe a week, just to experience it but I'm not a party around the clock man. I'm looking to retire here or somewhere in S.E. Asia and would like to get familiar with the country through an Expat.


Best to come over and just visit several different locations, besides Pattaya consider Chiang Mai and Hua Hin for example, all three have expat communities. Phuket is becoming too touristy but I also like Koh Samui. 

My retirement plans right now include upgrading my fiance's house in Kalasin, staying there some, then just book hotels to the many beautiful places around Thailand when we have the urge. This plan would not be for everyone, the village life is simple but cheap.


----------



## JRB__NW

It's a long trip crossing many time zones.. 16-24 hours usually. I recommend a longer stay, maybe two weeks. Allow a couple days on return for the jet lag which is bad going west to east.

I second the recommendation to avoid Pattaya if you're not going to be partying a lot. It's a party place. As mentioned Chiang Mai is really nice with great food and lot's to do. If you prefer the water check out Phuket, Krabi, Ko Samui..


----------



## Bahtnam

JRB__NW said:


> It's a long trip crossing many time zones.. 16-24 hours usually. I recommend a longer stay, maybe two weeks. Allow a couple days on return for the jet lag which is bad going west to east.
> 
> I second the recommendation to avoid Pattaya if you're not going to be partying a lot. It's a party place. As mentioned Chiang Mai is really nice with great food and lot's to do. If you prefer the water check out Phuket, Krabi, Ko Samui..


Thank you very much. I appreciate you taking the time to answer.


----------

